# Onion drink



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone add onion to their drinker? I would like to know how birds react. I mean an onion is in the same family as garlic and garlic seems to have certain benefits so I am wondering if onion will do the same.

Thanks,
rod


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Onions are nasty and you should not eat them, I'm pretty sure they are not good for human consomption They can make some people (me) barf. JMO
Dave


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Haha, I used to eat onions like apples...


----------



## vandergill (Jun 29, 2008)

On Sundays, I take the water out at about 12H00, at about 14H00 I put my pigeon soup in, the comprises of the peelings of our Sunday Lunch, potato, onion, carrot, beans.... these all go into big pot, I then add the pigeon tea and some rooibos tea, I allow this to just start boiling and then take it off, I allow it to cool, I then strain it, add honey, garlic and black mollases and into the drinkers it goes, they love it........... and what more nutrients and multi vits could they possibly want?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

vandergill said:


> On Sundays, I take the water out at about 12H00, at about 14H00 I put my pigeon soup in, the comprises of the peelings of our Sunday Lunch, potato, onion, carrot, beans.... these all go into big pot, I then add the pigeon tea and some rooibos tea, I allow this to just start boiling and then take it off, I allow it to cool, I then strain it, add honey, garlic and black mollases and into the drinkers it goes, they love it........... and what more nutrients and multi vits could they possibly want?


*Hi VANDERGIL, Very good, I have read where many in EUROPE make a PIGEON SOUP for their birds* GEORGE


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Anyone add onion to their drinker? I would like to know how birds react. I mean an onion is in the same family as garlic and garlic seems to have certain benefits so I am wondering if onion will do the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> rod



Although garlic is a species of the onion family, it is listed as one of the plants/bulbs that is TOXIC to pigeons
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-28857.html?highlight=poison


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Onions are nasty and you should not eat them, I'm pretty sure they are not good for human consomption They can make some people (me) barf. JMO
> Dave


Onions are good for you.

"With their unique combination of flavonoids and sulfur-containing nutrients, the allium vegetables-such as onions-belong in your diet on a regular basis. There's research evidence for including at least one serving of an allium vegetable-such as onions-in your meal plan every day. When onion is your allium vegetable of choice, try to include at least 1 medium onion in your recipes and one-half of an onion in your individual food portion.

Several servings of onion each week are sufficient to statistically lower your risk of some types of cancer. For colorectal, laryngeal, and ovarian cancer, between 1-7 servings of onion has been shown to provide risk reduction. But for decreased risk of oral and esophageal cancer, you'll need to consume one onion serving per day (approximately ½ cup)."


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Although garlic is a species of the onion family, it is listed as one of the plants/bulbs that is TOXIC to pigeons
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-28857.html?highlight=poison


According to Avian Web (http://www.avianweb.com/toxicfoods.html), both Onions and Garlic are listed as toxic to birds. They are also listed as okay to give to birds in small amounts.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ptras said:


> According to Avian Web (http://www.avianweb.com/toxicfoods.html), both Onions and Garlic are listed as toxic to birds. They are also listed as okay to give to birds in small amounts.


Bit of a contradiction there then,
From Avian Web-


> Please note that the items marked with an * are especially toxic to birds and can be fatal


So how is it OK in small amounts , if it is ESPECIALLY toxic to birds,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ptras said:


> Onions are good for you.
> 
> "With their unique combination of flavonoids and sulfur-containing nutrients, the allium vegetables-such as onions-belong in your diet on a regular basis. There's research evidence for including at least one serving of an allium vegetable-such as onions-in your meal plan every day. When onion is your allium vegetable of choice, try to include at least 1 medium onion in your recipes and one-half of an onion in your individual food portion.
> 
> Several servings of onion each week are sufficient to statistically lower your risk of some types of cancer. For colorectal, laryngeal, and ovarian cancer, between 1-7 servings of onion has been shown to provide risk reduction. But for decreased risk of oral and esophageal cancer, you'll need to consume one onion serving per day (approximately ½ cup)."


I Agree, they are extremely important to the human diet.

As far as garlic and birds go, it is okay in moderation, onions not sure about.

Onions are a no-no for dogs, but garlic is okay. Garlic has been known to be toxic in some specific breeds and when given too much. You have to use it in moderation/correct dosages.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Bit of a contradiction there then,
> From Avian Web-
> So how is it OK in small amounts , if it is ESPECIALLY toxic to birds,


Yeah! I wonder how extensive the testing and if tested at all. We give our birds garlic 3 times a week and some give it everyday.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been giving garlic for yrs now twice a week nothing wrong here i fill an eye dropper and put it to 1 gallon of water for garlic juice and i use chopped garlic too


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Onions are nasty and you should not eat them, I'm pretty sure they are not good for human consomption They can make some people (me) barf. JMO
> Dave


I love onions especially scallions (green onions). I wouldn't think of eating a hamburger without onions being on it. Without the onions it just wouldn't be a hamburger. Onions add flavor to just about every vegetable you cook especially green beans, pinto beans, collards, turnips,etc., etc.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

There was an article in the Pigeon Digest about how onion is not good for birds. If it's not good for dogs then it will probabbly bad for our birds. I would just stick to garlic since it's been use and proven to benefit our birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Onions are on the list of toxic foods for birds.
4. Onions
While the use of limited amounts of onion or garlic powders as flavorings is generally regarded as acceptable, excessive consumption of onions causes vomiting, diarrhea, and a host of other digestive problems. It has been found that prolonged exposure can lead to a blood condition called hemolytic anemia, which is followed by respiratory distress and eventual death.

http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/poisonousfoods.htm


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the inputs and links. It is confusing as ever. And I don't like to do experiments where it might accidentally kill my birds. I understand that onions and even garlic are listed as poisonous, but there seems to be disclaimer by saying that it is safe in small amounts. Now how much that I don't know. When I use garlic I use 1 clove per half of a gallon or even as 1/4 of a gallon and it seems fine. I use it twice a week. I wouldn't know about how to do that with onions. Shall I say put a teaspoon on 1/2 half of gallon of water? Anyone found a recipe for this? (Thanks Vandergill for one recipe.) I searched google for onions and pigeons and I ended up with how to cook pigeons. Ouch!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

There are probably dozens of vegetables that aren't good for pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But if onions aren't really good for them, but in smaller amounts might not hurt them, then why give them? What is the good it is supposed to be doing to justify giving them something they don't need, and really isn't good for them?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I searched google for onions and pigeons and I ended up with how to cook pigeons. Ouch!


Maybe thats for after they've eaten the onions LOL



Jay3 said:


> ......What is the good it is supposed to be doing to justify giving them something they don't need, and really isn't good for them?


would you like a huge big bar of CHOCOLATE LOL
sorry I know its not in the same context but couldnt resist that,
I do actually agree with you.

Just had another thought after reading some more posts,...... 
there are humans who are alergic to garlic & onions, but can use garlic capsules & also onion flavouring,
maybe its the fibrous material of the veg that is more toxic rather than the juice so to speak ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Maybe thats for after they've eaten the onions LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No. It's the juice. Toxic for dogs to. But why give them something that isn't good for them, and they don't need.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

There are many substances that are poisonous in higher quantities/amounts, that can be harmless, or even therapeutic, in smaller quantities. It seems to me that the flavinoids that are beneficial in garlic also exist in onions. I would either stay away from both of them or feed them regularly to my birds...depending upon my point of view.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Onions are not good for birds, not good for dogs, heck years ago they said eggs were bad for you now they say eggs are good for you. Just who are THEY, and how can you trust THEM? Next year or the year after it will come out that onions are bad for you so I'm just going to stay ahead of the game and never eat another onion.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Onions are not good for birds, not good for dogs, heck years ago they said eggs were bad for you now they say eggs are good for you. Just who are THEY, and how can you trust THEM? Next year or the year after it will come out that onions are bad for you so I'm just going to stay ahead of the game and never eat another onion.
> Dave


Actually, onions aren't particularly good for you. "They" have also reported that when people sometimes get sick on foods left out, like say a picnic, everyone always blames the mayo, which they always thought it was. Now "they" are saying that they have found it to be the onions. They said that only freshly cut onions were safe, but an onion, when cute and only half used and stored, wasn't safe to use later. It explained why, and what happens to the onion to make this happen, but I don't remember what it was. Some changes that take place in the onion. So giving birds onion juice that sits in their water for hours, must be the same thing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have always heard onions are not good for birds... not sure where ..but I do not give it to my birds.. I would not think they would eat onions naturally so I don't... giving the garlic is like a prevenative med in alot of ways.. so that seems to keep bacteria at bay and "good" for them if not over used.. I don't think onions have the same quailities of why garlic is sometimes given.. I say keep it simple..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Onions are very good for you. If you don't believe it just google ONIONS HEALTHY I doubt that they are good for pigeons though.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

So giving birds onion juice that sits in their water for hours, must be the same thing.
__________________
The same for garlic cloves left in the water , they quickly develop a biofilm over the water surface and is no different from any other decaying plant material in the water.Not good for the birds.

However, unheated garlic oil and garlic juice rich in allicin is known to have antibacterial properties. It boost the immune system, helps remove toxins from the birds.


----------

